# My first Pipe smoking video on youtube.



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

Deleted,
sorry.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

lol this is def NWS w/ you w/out a shirt


----------



## Aberlour (Mar 11, 2007)

Cool, but we need "smellevision!"

Plus, more cowbell. :ss


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Bold presentation, kudos for doing your "thang". p


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

damn, what did I miss?


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

Wasn't one of those fetish vid's was it? :r


----------



## labsix (May 16, 2008)

I have a few videos on youtube.. After watching some stuff by DubintheDam I decided to sign up here and stop lurking... if you like check em out.. my channel is also LabSix.. None of that crazy fetish crap.. just regular stuff from a guy getting into pipes..


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

> Wasn't one of those fetish vid's was it?


No.
I just show the pipe, and smoke it with nice music.


----------

